# books



## bigworm (Aug 29, 2010)

i am new to raising a dog and i want to go get me some books on pit bulls at the barnes and noble so anyone who has some suggestions on any good books list them up


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

IDK about any books... but I can tell ya that this site is more informative/educational then any book out there IMO.. At gopitbull you are learning from experienced owners, trainers etc.. Plus, you can ask questions and get responses a book can't give you. There are people lined up to answer your questions and give advice all day and all night! I'm not saying don't grab a book and give it a read, but you'll find this site to be a much better learning tool!!! Good luck and lets see some pics!!!!!

Maybe instead, take the book money and buy your pup a nice treat or some toys!!! just a suggestion...lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/29158-recommendations-anybody.html

Here is one recent thread about different books people recommend.I know there have been some other threads in the past too.Just use the search engine.
Also have you gone to your local library and seen what they have?Sometimes they may have some decent books.


----------



## bigworm (Aug 29, 2010)

well i dont like staring at my computer all the time i like books and my puppy has everything he needs. Thanks for the link i am downloading the torrents right now and i am going to go check them books out later


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

are you looking for general knowledge or historical?


----------



## bigworm (Aug 29, 2010)

i want to know as much as possible


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Go to amazon.com and do a search of APBT. I have gotten alot of great books there adn they also have used ones. They are in good shape you save money and gain alot of knowledge.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Go to amazon.com and do a search of APBT. I have gotten alot of great books there adn they also have used ones. They are in good shape you save money and gain alot of knowledge.


i second this for sure!

my other thought is to go to any book/pet/random store and just find any APBT book you can, and once you read them, read any book you can about dogs in general and then keep reading, book after boook, no matter what breed or what author. if you like learning this is the best way to do it. take a little from each book and go from there. you are smart getting onto forums like these as they offer a lot of hands on knowledge. another great way to learn is finding a way to volunteer at a local rescue or shelter, and sometimes you can even find an actual trainer who needs an extra hand.
enjoy your dog, and enjoy the fact that your dog made you want to learn more!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I want to second that on taken from each book especially if you are reading training boks. Not everything works with all dogs. Read adn research and then try different techniques on your dog and find out what works best for the two of you.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i just recieved my THE WORKING PIT BULL by diane jessup, and so far i am loving the book, lol i don't even care that i accidentally bought 2 now


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The Complete Game Dog : A guide to breeding and raising the APBT

Amazon.com: The Complete Gamedog: A Guide to Breeding and Raising the American Pit Bull Terrier: Ed Faron, Chris Faron: Books


----------



## bigworm (Aug 29, 2010)

well i have been looking for books and movies on the internet and found a lot of information can i post it up here after i upload it


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The Pit Bull Bible

Pit Bull Products from California Jack


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are a few books that I own and strongly recommend.

THE COMPLETE GAMEDOG: by Ed and Chris Faron 

DOGS OF VELVET AND STEEL: by Bob Stevens

THE PIT BULL BIBLE - Ultimate Edition: by California Jack

COLBY'S BOOK OF THE AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER: Louis Colby and Diane Jessup

THE WORLD OF THE AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER: by Richard Stratton

THIS IS THE AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER: by Richard Stratton

THE BOOK OF THE AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER: by Richard Stratton

FIGHTING DOGS-THE AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER-An ANTHOLOGY: By several authers

THE WORKING PIT BULL: by Diane Jessup


----------



## xyz123 (Mar 4, 2010)

This new web site has a lot of good books, new and old --

American Pit Bull Terrier Books - All about the history of the APBT

American Pit Bull Terrier Books for sale

There are some of the old Pete Sparks reprint pit bull books that you can't find elsewhere, those are really a part of history now.

They also have some nice artwork and other pit bull stuff.

I ordered a book and it arrived very quickly, I had no problems with my order.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

You should also get books in dog psychology in general, not just breed specific.

Reaching the animal mind -Karen Pryor
Any book by Cesar Millan
hope that helps you


----------

